# pregnancy test question?



## backyardFarming (Jun 13, 2013)

I had both my does bred.. one in October and the other in December. The breeder is coming to my farm on Sunday to take blood samples from the both of them. She will be sending the results out Monday morning. Fee is $6.50. Not a problem...
But my question is: Can you buy a home pregnancy test used for women and use on your does and get results? Has anyone ever done this and does it work? 
If it does, it's sounds better to use instead of taking a blood sample and sending it away and then waiting for the results.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

As far as I know, that doesn't work. You can do the bleach test. Do a search and you can find the instructions.


----------



## TrailsEnd (Nov 24, 2013)

No, it won't work because human home pregnancy tests work by detecting a pregnancy hormone that pregnant humans produce but pregnant goats do not produce.


----------



## TrailsEnd (Nov 24, 2013)

Dvd.


----------



## Maty64 (Jan 15, 2014)

My goats name is Ginger and she's 7 months ... Am not sure if she's pregnant but she sounds a little hoarse ..what can I give her


----------



## Maty64 (Jan 15, 2014)

What's the bleach test


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do a search and you should find it.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Human preg test looks for diff hormone it won't work

Opps some already answered


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

AnnieP said:


> No, it won't work because human home pregnancy tests work by detecting a pregnancy hormone that pregnant humans produce but pregnant goats do not produce.


Actually, at least according to what I've read, human pregnancy tests won't work for goats because the test uses goat antibodies to determine whether the human is pregnant. Most 'animals' start secreting the same hormones upon conception, and we humans are no different in that respect.


----------



## TrailsEnd (Nov 24, 2013)

All 'animals' don't secrete hCG (human chorionic gonadotropin ). Only humans do. Home pregnancy tests work by using mouse monoclonal anti-hCG and goat polyclonal anti-hCG antibodies. They detect hCG present in the urine sample. 
Positive samples react with the specific colored antibody and create a colored line in the window. 

So the goat antibodies aren't the reason they don't work for goats... Cuz if they were then any other animal could use the test. But since the test works by using the antibodies for detecting hCG which only humans secrete, it can only work on humans.


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 13, 2014)

We use Biotracking http://www.biotracking.com Cheep and easy with pretty fast results. Haven't found any at home methods that work. Yet


----------



## crownofjules (Dec 31, 2013)

I found this on the interwebs:

http://whistlingtrees.wordpress.com...ike-well-here-are-some-things-to-think-about/


_Bleach Pregnancy Test_
_You may think I'm crazy, NO, not for humans, Haha. For goats and cows. I got this from thegoatspot.net a long time ago and have only used it once (the goat was not pregnant according to the test, turns out she came into heat several days later - test was correct) and I was quite happy with the results. Directions are:_
_1 cup bleach DO NOT ADD BLEACH TO URINE_
_2cc of goat or cow urine from the goat who is supposedly pregnant_
_If it fizzes and starts foaming or it just continues to fizz, the goat is pregnant._
_If it doesn't do anything or starts to fizz and stops after waiting for a minute, the goatie girl is not preggo._​
_There is also the Pine Sol test, I have no idea if this actually works and have not used it. This was just in the same post as the bleach test._
_Add urine to Pine-Sol. If color changes, goatie is expecting. If not, the goatie is not expecting._

--I'm going to try the bleach test on my ladygoat that hasn't had her usual loud heat since I took her to be bred on the 16th of Dec. The fun part is, she's skittish about being approached from the back (she was a rescue goat).
​


----------



## TrailsEnd (Nov 24, 2013)

Double R, do you draw your own blood? I don't know how I would get my doe to be still for that!! I applaud you!


----------



## TrailsEnd (Nov 24, 2013)

As far as bleach and pine-sol.... I guess I'm a sceptic unless there is scientific evidence to back it up( must be the nurse in me). But it doesn't hurt to try!


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 13, 2014)

AnnieP said:


> Double R, do you draw your own blood? I don't know how I would get my doe to be still for that!! I applaud you!


Lol! Been doing it for years. Goats are just like horses for me. We started drawing blood on our rescue goats to check for pregnancy. 
If you have help have someone hold you goats head up with one hand behind the head and one below the chin. Hold secure. For beginners I recommend clipping a small area where the jugular vein is. (Let me know if you don't know where that is  ) Press down on the jugular vein with your thumb a ways down the neck and you will see the vein fill giving you a perfect shot at the vein. Insert the needle at a slight angle and draw the blood.
Here is a video that I pulled off the biopryn website. It gives you an idea of what your looking for and a little different way of restraining etc. 
You do not need the vacutainer etc you can use a regular sterile syringe and needle. If your shipping to a facility then insert the needle into the blood tube and it will suck the blood in all on it own.  Hope this helps


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 13, 2014)

I guess I should add if I'm doing a blood draw on a goat solo I clip the halter to the barn wall or fence so the head is up and I can gently push the goat to the wall to keep them from moving. Then follow the same procedure.
Cattle are drawn from a tail vein and horses are also from the jugular vein.


----------



## TrailsEnd (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm going to learn to do this . I can do it in people but they sit still for me!


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 13, 2014)

You shouldn't have much of a problem then! Same concept just much bigger veins.  Go get em' tiger  
Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Same here people are easy..... And goats are too..... No fainting or crying either.....


----------



## TrailsEnd (Nov 24, 2013)

I have to disbud today first... And I've never done that either. My poor goats


----------



## crownofjules (Dec 31, 2013)

AnnieP said:


> As far as bleach and pine-sol.... I guess I'm a sceptic unless there is scientific evidence to back it up( must be the nurse in me). But it doesn't hurt to try!


For novelty use only ;-)
HAHAHA!


----------

